# Drag Hunting in Scotland...Aberdeen preferably!



## u04elw2 (18 December 2007)

Heya,

I'm very much anti-fox hunting but I'd love to be able to find a drag hunt somewhere near our area as my horse is ace over natural fences.  Does anyone know of any up here?  I took part in one down in England years ago and it was great fun but I've never really seen anything that would suggest that it goes on in the North East


----------



## winterhorse (18 December 2007)

there is the kingdom draghounds, am sure only ones in scotland.

www.hunting-directory.co.uk/directory/kingdom.

hope this helps


----------



## K8x (19 December 2007)

The Kingdom Draghounds are the only drag hunt in Scotland and as such your nearest!  

The link above is actually the 2003 meet list - there is no meet at Philorth this year. next years dates are yet to be set but one left this year.

The current website with uptodate dates is: www.kingdomdraghounds.com

There is a meet this Sunday 23rd at Scotlandwell in fife, approx 2 hours from Aberdeen.  There are a number of riders who make the effort to come down from Aberdeen (think there were 7 at the last meet) so its certainly do-able if you are keen. Obviously a fit horse is essential - there is generally a lot of galloping involved.

There is a Private foxhounds pack based near Aberdeen but obviously you would not be interested in that if you are an anti.


----------



## kirstyfk (20 December 2007)

My dad took part in a boxing day drag hunt a few years ago, Huntley way I think but I can't remember where and who ran it. Sorry.


----------



## susannita (20 December 2007)

The huntly boxing day hunt you are talking about was actaully a mock hunt which ran in aid of the Anthony Nolan Trust as a charity fund raiser over at Maitland Mackies estate at Rothienorman.  It was not run with hounds and has not actually run for about 5 years now.

I have been out lots with the Kingdom Draghounds -its a good trip out but horse needs to be pretty fit for that!


----------

